# Australian Credit Score



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello world. 

I'm a kind of a person who doesn't rely on bank and loans, and the through my career life the only bank account I've ever had is a checking account. I place where my salary is safe and I withdraw when needed.

Now, I know that when landing my credit score is ZERO. What are my options to raise it and how is it calculated for settling migrants? are there any documents to bring in order to get a better score? 

Your responses are appreciated.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Australia works on a different credit score system. You start with a 100% rating, which points get deducted from for late payments etc..


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Zultan said:


> Australia works on a different credit score system. You start with a 100% rating, which points get deducted from for late payments etc..


Really? That doesn't sound right to me when you've just landed since then you would get every credit card and loan immediately and that certainly wasn't true in our case in 2007. 

I know that credit cards used to count against you in Australia when you were going for a mortgage. However they do build up your score by showing that you can make regular payments. 

For more info on credit score:
http://www.mycreditfile.com.au/
http://www.checkmyfile.com.au

Regards,
Karen


----------

